# Classic Smoking Music



## skiskate (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys, Theres a ton of great music that came out way before me. I grew up in the 90's so most stuff is before my time. I just want a little help with getting some new music, I know theres lots of people on here who grew up in the 60's, 70's and all that. So care to share any of your favourite artists or bands that you guys toked to back in the day. I got lots of old music already but any extra would be great!


----------



## Roseman (Sep 3, 2009)

two words,

PINK FLOYD!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Classics:
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
The Doors

Roots:
Bob Marley
Eak-a-Mouse
Matisyahu


----------



## skiskate (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah floyd is amazing, you guys seen it synched to the wizard of oz? Im gonna check out the doors right now.


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Sep 3, 2009)

Bob fucking Dylan! Listen to freewheelin', highway 61, and blonde on blonde (all albums) and you shall be set free..


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 7, 2009)

slightly stoopid


----------



## 8mileshigh (Sep 7, 2009)

Toot's and the Maytals
Ramones
Black Sabbath
CCR
The Offspring
David Bowie
Aerosmith
Steely Dan
Traffic
Cream
Derek and the Dominos
Blind Faith
Rush
The Byrds
The Cars
Allman Bros.
Rolling Stones

Any good rock is good to smoke to, man.


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 7, 2009)

im allllllll about the DUB Rock
PEPPER
SUBLIME
EXPENDABLES
ONE DROP 
and of course, SLIGHTLY STOOPID


----------



## jeffchr (Sep 7, 2009)

OK here's some more.......

The Band
I don't think Grateful Dead was mentioned, but probably doesn't need to be
Grand Funk
James Gang
The Who
Buffalo Springfield
The Beatles of course
Lynard Skynard


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 7, 2009)

STRICLTY RO0TS AND CULTURE
SHABBA
NINJAMAN
EARLY B
JOSEY WALES 
YELLOWMAN
PURPLEMAN
FATHEAD
BOB MARLEY
LEE SCRATCH PERRY
MAX ROMEO
DENNIS BROWN
PRINCE FAR I .,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,., http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLUPNXTZzkk


----------



## Wavels (Sep 7, 2009)

Miles Davis
Bill Evans
John Coltrane
Horace Silver
Steely Dan
Wes Montgomery
Duke Ellington
Count Basie
Art Tatum
Allman Brothers
Ruby Braff
Sarah Vaughn

These are some of my faves when fogging it up!


----------



## RIStoner (Sep 7, 2009)

Doors
Pink Floyd 
Allman Bros.
Skynrd
Who
Marley

Zeppelin


----------



## RIStoner (Sep 7, 2009)

Doors
Pink Floyd 
Allman Bros.
Skynrd
Who
Marley
Steve Miller 


That'll keep you occupied for a while.

Edit: sorry for the double post!


----------



## capone87 (Sep 7, 2009)

bone thugs n harmony


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 7, 2009)

credence,,, i think that what there called...


----------



## jeffchr (Sep 7, 2009)

i posted before, but forgot one of the best blues guitarists ever.....
supposedly Eric Clapton had to pull his car over to the side of the road when he heard

Stevie Ray Vaughan

for the first time, on the radio. he was so distracted he couldn't drive.
just a story, probably not true, but Stevie is the man.

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble



[youtube]tWLw7nozO_U[/youtube]


----------



## jeffchr (Sep 7, 2009)

Grapeman420 said:


> credence,,, i think that what there called...


 
yep, Credence Clearwater Revival

awesome


----------



## jeffchr (Sep 7, 2009)

i'm not trying to hijack the thread but thought you all might enjoy this - Further On Up the Road with Eric and The Band. About 50 sec in, Clapton looses his guitar strap and hands the lead over to Robbie Robertson and as soon as Clapton fixes his strap Robbie gives him back the lead. This is from their farewill concert and featured in the Scorsezi's film "The Last Waltz". Enjoy

[youtube]1WDmMWF83x4[/youtube]


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Sep 7, 2009)

jeffchr said:


> i'm not trying to hijack the thread but thought you all might enjoy this - Further On Up the Road with Eric and The Band. About 50 sec in, Clapton looses his guitar strap and hands the lead over to Robbie Robertson and as soon as Clapton fixes his strap Robbie gives him back the lead. This is from their farewill concert and featured in the Scorsezi's film "The Last Waltz". Enjoy
> 
> [youtube]1WDmMWF83x4[/youtube]


hah kick ass... you should check out stevie ray whippin' the guitar around his body, then plays behind his back, then flips it back in front - all the while rockin away... it's crazy. youtube it.


----------



## jeffchr (Sep 7, 2009)

rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> hah kick ass... you should check out stevie ray whippin' the guitar around his body, then plays behind his back, then flips it back in front - all the while rockin away... it's crazy. youtube it.


yea man, no kidding, it's in the video I posted. SRV rocks.


----------



## timsatx1 (Sep 7, 2009)

This mortal coil. Anyone remember them?


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 7, 2009)

timsatx1 said:


> This mortal coil. Anyone remember them?


 
How about King Crimson? Anyone remember them? Or maybe Spirit?


----------



## skiskate (Sep 8, 2009)

jeffchr said:


> i'm not trying to hijack the thread but thought you all might enjoy this - Further On Up the Road with Eric and The Band. About 50 sec in, Clapton looses his guitar strap and hands the lead over to Robbie Robertson and as soon as Clapton fixes his strap Robbie gives him back the lead. This is from their farewill concert and featured in the Scorsezi's film "The Last Waltz". Enjoy
> 
> [youtube]1WDmMWF83x4[/youtube]


This is really really chillen music, Ive been downloading alot of these suggestions. Listening to the doors lately.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 9, 2009)

If anyone wants to see a real classic follow the link and check out Ten Years After doing "I&#8217;m Going Home" at Woodstock WAY back in 1969.
&#12288;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjRowJQCaXo


----------



## shiva71 (Sep 10, 2009)

13th Floor Elevators...nuff said

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwSA0Tckwbk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsKny8WnktI


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 10, 2009)

I still stick with Boston, good ole 70's classic rock.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 10, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> I still stick with Boston, good ole 70's classic rock.


 
Some Boston is good. A mid to late 70s band, debuted in 1976, but I would not consider Bostons music to be classic. 
&#12288;
Santana is classic, Jethro Tull is classic, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin is classic  Boston is good.

Something being old does not equate to it being classic.


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 14, 2009)

i've heard king crimson is amazing

radiohead
muse
sigur ros
fleet foxes
red hot chili peppers
oldschool dr dre
oldschool Snoop Dogg
tupac 
Natorious b.i.g.
Iron and Wine
fucking good jazz


----------



## heyguy901 (Sep 14, 2009)

and how could i forget
THE FLAMING LIPS!!!!!- Yoshimi Fights the Evil Robots- excellent cd to listen to stoned, really trippy lyrics and music 

John Mayer Continuum- listen to the blues, amazing stuff

p.s. i met Stevie Ray Vaughn's mother, my parents went to church with her and knew her


----------



## BeavTek (Sep 17, 2009)

Any of the old MTV Unplugged: 
Nirvana
Stone Temple Piolets
Alice in Chains
Pearl Jam

Get high and Enjoy


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 17, 2009)

steely dan is classic smoking music to me lol.


----------



## trisomun (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for the post. It's really useful.


----------



## DaveO (Oct 3, 2009)

The Avalanches
Burial
EZ Rollers
FANU
The Glitch Mob
A Guy Called Gerald
High Contrast
Jefferson Airplane
Joker
Kruder & Dorfmeister
London Elektricity
Ludachrist
Nightmares On Wax
Noisia
Nu:Tone
Omni Trio
Orbital
The Pharcyde
Pink Floyd
Portishead
Roni Size/Reprazent
RJD2
Rolling Stones
The Roots (old)
Rusko
Si*Se
Skream
TIPPER
Tortoise
Tricky

just to start. . .


----------



## doitinthewoods (Oct 3, 2009)

Pink Floyd
Radiohead
The Mars volta
The Mercury Program
Mad dog trio
Medeski, Martin and Wood
Charlie Hunter
Porcupine Tree
The Meters 
James Brown
Billie holiday
..I could go on forever..


----------



## skiskate (Oct 3, 2009)

This thread has expanded my playlist by like 1500 songs hahah Keep em coming there all badass!


----------



## vertise (Oct 3, 2009)

the trashmen....surfin bird...classic.


----------

